

Spamhaus under DDOS from AnonOps - mrud
http://seclists.org/nanog/2010/Dec/1077

======
iwwr
_None of the people who contacted us realised that the "Wikileaks press
release" published on wikileaks.info was not written by Wikileaks and not
issued by Wikileaks - but by the person running the wikileaks.info site only -
the very site we are warning about. The site data, disks, connections and
visitor traffic, are all under the control of the Heihachi cybercrime gang.
There are more than 40 criminal-run sites operating on the same IP address as
wikileaks.info, including carder-elite.biz, h4ck3rz.biz, elite-crew.net, and
bank phishes paypal-securitycenter.com and postbank-kontodirekt.com._

The drama never ends.

The way wikileaks mirrors work is that volunteers provide server space and
access credentials, while wikileaks staff upload the content. The problem
arises if that content is not digitally signed, or at least authenticated with
a set of hashes (the webmasters may inject malware, or otherwise modify the
content).

Still, until we see an official note on wikileaks.ch (or personal message from
Assange) that wikileaks.info is a fraudulent impersonation, we should consider
the content on the .info site in an official fashion.

------
rwwmike
Interesting, I just looked into this the other day.
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wikileaksorg_is_back_up...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wikileaksorg_is_back_up_but_is_it_wikileaks.php)

Just reached out to the owner of mirror.wikileaks.info

I think there's a lot of assumption going on here in terms of who is in charge
of what and who's responsible...

